# The Misery Index: Terrible Games about Terrible Realities



## Nugan (Aug 3, 2013)

*The Misery Index: Terrible Games about Terrible Realities*
*
A collection of eight tabletop games about human suffering.*

_
The Misery Index _will be a collection of eight tabletop games about human suffering. Each game approaches a different miserable topic with unique mechanics. Our games tackle subjects ranging from racial and cultural violence to sexual abuse, class conflict, and mental illness, and do so through the lens of multiple genres, including science fiction, sword and sorcery, cyberpunk,  supernatural horror, and superhero fantasy.

Hit the project link above for more information.


----------

